# Padre nostro



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti.

Come preferireste scrivere il nome della preghiera?

Contesto:

Un testo di carattere documentario, non necessariamente religioso. Le forme, che ho incontrato, sono le seguenti:
_Padre nostro
Padre Nostro
Padrenostro
padrenostro

_Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Lituano

Padre Nostro (Dizionario italiano-lituano di Stefano M.Lanza).


----------



## Elxenc

Salve!

Guarda la preghiera cattolica "ufficiale" in italiano: 

*Traduzione italiana (versione in uso nella liturgia cattolica)  Secondo la wikipedia *

 Padre nostro, che sei nei cieli,sia santificato il tuo nome,venga il tuo regno,sia fatta la tua volontà come in cielo così in terra.Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano,
rimetti a noi i nostri debiticome noi li rimettiamo ai nostri debitori,e non ci indurre in tentazione,[1]ma liberaci dal male.Amen.

Ma, quando si dà soltanto il titolo:  Il Padre Nostro

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padre_nostro

Ciao!


----------



## giginho

Quoto l'ultima scelta di Elxenc.

Padre nostro. 

La spiegazione è che la maiuscola si applica a Padre, perchè è inteso come il Padre Eterno, il Creatore, Dio, nostro indica la comunità cristiana e quindi va minuscolo


----------



## Lituano

Scusa Giginho, allora ha sbagliato il dott. Stefano M.Lanza che è italiano e penso che sia cattolico... Ma che facciamo... Come ha detto una professoressa d`italiano: "Anche i grandi sbagliano..."


----------



## giginho

Lituano said:


> Scusa Giginho, allora ha sbagliato il dott. Stefano M.Lanza che è italiano e penso che sia cattolico... Ma che facciamo... Come ha detto una professoressa d`italiano: "Anche i grandi sbagliano..."



Anche i grandi sbagliano.......a volte anche Giginho!!! 

Lungi da me volermi mettere in competizione con il Dott. Stefano M. Lanza (che non so nemmeno chi sia) ma anche io sono italiano e sono pure cattolico.....non sono dottore in materie umanistiche ma sono un umile tecnicaccio e come tale non mi configuro come esperto in italiano, anzi, è noto che i tecnici italiani malmenino la lingua in maniere vergognose 

Detto questo, la mia affermazione si basa sui ragionamenti esposti.....non ho basi scientifiche per asseverare la mia affermazione!


----------



## francisgranada

Il Treccani dice:

*padrenòstro* (o *Padre* *nòstro*) s. m. – Traduzione ital. del lat. _Pater noster_ (v. paternoster), con cui viene indicata la preghiera stessa che ha inizio con queste parole: _recitare il padrenostro_ (o _il Padre nostro_); raro il plur. _padrenostri_, per il quale è quasi esclusiva la forma _paternostri_.       

Comunque a me Padre Nostro, come titolo con maiuscole, non sembra tanto illogico.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Francesco!

Vedo che il Treccani mi da ragione (mi secca avere sempre ragione!!!    ). L'uso delle maiuscole sia per Padre che per Nostro non mi sembra illogico ma mi sembra superfluo dal momento che la maiuscola di Padre implica rispetto per Dio mentre la maiuscola per nostro non riesco a giustificarla


----------



## Lituano

Mah... Il Dott. Stefano M.Lanza molti anni insegna l`italiano all`Università di Kaunas (Lituania) ed è l`autore di questi dizionari: Dizionario italiano-lituano e Dizionario lituano-italiano....  Cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!
P.S. A proposito, anche noi lituani siamo cattoloci...


----------



## giginho

Lituano said:


> Mah... Il Dott. Stefano M.Lanza da molti anni insegna l`italiano all`Università di Kaunas (Lituania) ed è l`autore di questi dizionari: Dizionario italiano-lituano e Dizionario lituano-italiano....  Cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!
> P.S. A proposito, anche noi lituani siamo cattoloci...



Beh, sicuramente è una persona molto preparatain materia ma non mi sentirei di farlo assurgere a Gran Visir della lingua italiana......anche se è sicuramente superiore a me in questo campo!

Grazie dei saluti che ricambio con tutta la simpatia di cui sono capace!!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigi!

Il_ Tre_ccani ti da ragione senza dubbio, ma _audiatur _anche _Quattro_ccani .

Nel caso della versione Padre nostro, ho un po' l'impressione come se "nostro" non facesse parte del nome (o titoto) della preghiera ... Come titolo d'un articolo sulla preghiera preferirei "Padre Nostro" altrimenti forse "padrenostro".


----------



## Lituano

Non sono un cattolico accanito (scusatemi di questa parola!) e, a dire il vero, per me è uguale come scriviamo: "Padre nostro" o "Padre Nostro"... Però, se diamo uno sguardo a Google, ci troviamo parecchie espressioni con la "n" maiuscola e cioè "Padre Nostro". Saluti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti-tutti!  

Francis, sono d'accordo con te: indipendentemente dalle possibilità confermate dai dizionari, a me viene spontaneo pensare al _nome _della preghiera con le iniziali maiuscole ... "Padre Nostro"; perché? Perché, secondo me, è un po' come il titolo di un componimento, di una lode ... (del resto, anche in latino, si scrive *P*ater *N*oster).

Più in generale, pensiamo ad altre preghiere ... per esempio "Salve Regina", riportato da Wiki con le maiuscole, mentre il Treccani stesso ne contempla le due versioni


----------



## giginho

Wow! tutti contro il gigi......direi che se anche il Treccani mi da ragione, siamo in quattro gatti a pensarla come me!!! 

Anna, per quanto riguarda il Salve Regina, io lo intendo come: Salve maiuscolo perchè è l'incipit, Regina perchè si riferisce alla Madonna.

Per quanto riguarda il titolo del componimento, allora anche il De rerum natura dovrebbe avere tutte le maiuscole, seguendo il ragionamento che predomina tra Voi ma non mi trova d'accordo.

Spero possiate perdonare la mia sfacciata presa di posizione contro certe Maestà del forum ma mi sento di sostenere la mia posizione!

Un inchino alle Signore, una virile stretta di mano a Lor Signori


----------



## francisgranada

Ancor' un aspetto (personale): se scrivo _Padre nostro_, allora intuitivamente mi riferisco piuttosto al Dio (come Padre di tutti noi) e non tanto alla preghiera.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi 

Vedi bene che la mia è solo una preferenza personale ("A me viene spontaneo pensare ...") non supportata dai dizionari e, infatti, il Treccani continua a darti ragione (indipendentemente dal fatto che il titolo di "Regina" sia riferito alla Madonna, prevede "salveregina" e "salve regina") 

Per rispondere alla domanda di Francis ... preferisco scrivere "Padre Nostro"


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo la wiki:  _Il Padre *n*ostro ... la più conosciuta delle preghiere cristiane. È chiamata "Padre *N*ostro" dalle parole iniziali della preghiera ..._ Allora enne maiuscola o minuscola ...?


----------



## Alessandrino

francisgranada said:


> Ancor' un aspetto (personale): se scrivo _Padre nostro_, allora intuitivamente mi riferisco piuttosto al Dio (come Padre di tutti noi) e non tanto alla preghiera.


Non credo ci sia una regola ferrea, ma è piuttosto una questione di stile e di preferenze personali. Ad ogni modo, mi sembra molto rilevante l'obiezione di francisgranada. Se la maiuscola può servire ad evitare possibili ambiguità, allora mi sembra più che ragionevole utilizzarla.

Peraltro, appunto per una questione di stile, preferisco usare le maiuscole nei titoli. È un'usanza di derivazione anglosassone, e forse non propriamente standard in italiano. Tuttavia, la trovo molto elegante.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi viene in mente anche un altro "aspetto" che eventualmente possa influire la scelta spontanea:

Se scriviamo _Salve Regina _ed _Ave Maria_ con maiuscole iniziali (benché per altri motivi linguistiche), allora sembra "giusto" scrivere anche _Padre Nostro _con maiuscole per analogia (in tutti i casi si tratta delle prime due parole d'una preghiera).

(Questo non è un ragionamento linguistico ovviamente, solo un pensiero ... )


----------

